# Original body spray shower



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

Check out this old shower I saw today!


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

And this old p trap


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That's were plumbers make good money. That old 💩.


----------



## gasaman (Oct 19, 2009)

I saw a shower like that in NH once. Where is this located?


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

gasaman said:


> I saw a shower like that in NH once. Where is this located?


Castle in the clouds. Moultonborough, NH


----------



## gasaman (Oct 19, 2009)

OMG my gray matter still retains obscure images such as that. It was probably 30 - 35 years ago I saw that.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Chandog said:


> And this old p trap


S Trap


----------



## Chandog (Nov 22, 2010)

HSI said:


> S Trap


Maybe that giant bulb in the trap stops it from siphoning?


----------

